# yer favorite emoti??



## creature (Feb 11, 2016)

now.. i know y'all can post giffy little winky eyes & such, but..

i am interested in *real* emotis..

i was, at one time, an emoti master..

i prove it by this:

)=( : )

that is marvin the martian.. all the old fucks will understand...


if it isn't ascii art, it more or less counts..

font size & color are acceptable, like so:

)=(:)

i believe marvin was a green helmet with an orange crest,& his eyes were white & black..

& i think he remembers my friend sally, who loved him..

font size can be changed to augment, like so, fer instance:


)=(:)

prizes may be awarded, mofo's..

no kidding..


dinosaurs rule, as does love, know what i mean?

i'm pretty fucking smelly at the moment..

show me what ya got...


----------



## creature (Feb 11, 2016)

btw.. looks like some emotis might require extra space to avoid parsing to an image file..


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 11, 2016)

Emoticons on my Android are way better than what iFone offers.

I just use the ones they have already, I'm not used to making my own.

...but for giggles and sheeeeits, I'll try:

Train rider: €>

Homebum: €>>>

Hipster: (;{o>


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 12, 2016)

--^-([@
A rose. :*


----------



## klaiash (Feb 25, 2016)

Where's the kaboom??


----------



## Odin (Feb 25, 2016)

creature said:


> that is marvin the martian.. all the old fucks will understand...





creature said:


> )=(:)



Son of a Gun... Guess I'm an old fuck after all... a bit early, but thats fine with me. I never liked being a yute!





Not the throwback Marvin the Martian is, but still a flick some millennial might not recall. 


(V)(0,,,o)(V)

Zoidberg ^ is my current goto.


----------



## creature (Feb 25, 2016)

Zoidberg!! That's fucking great!!!

you get a prize, mofo!!


----------



## creature (Feb 25, 2016)

..._@@@_
_@@@@@_
 .~~~~~~
 *.. .@@@*
. .. ~~~^~~
~~^^~~

prolly broke my own rules...

KABOOM..

fucking mushroom cloud..


----------



## creature (Feb 25, 2016)

i get the hipster, @7xMichael, though.. he looks a bit like santa ; )


----------



## creature (Feb 25, 2016)

{] -("
[==]  

red eyed geek at an old CRT??


----------



## creature (Feb 25, 2016)

*.............................  _*)*_
......................*
. ~.~

~~~~~~

seagull, stars & moon, over ocean


----------

